# *Mi Lima Limonada*



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

MIRAFLORES
segunda parte


Parapentes al vuelo










una de mis fotos favoritas =)










otra foto del malecón










el Parque del Amor










otro parapente entre los edificios










una de las pocas casas que quedan en el malecón










la Rosa Nautica










edificio Telmex










el Marriot










Pronto! Crepes&Waffles en Miraflores!



















T'anta!










Parque Miraflores










Parque Reducto y edificio en Av. Benavides










y finalmente.. el Parque Tradiciones 











eso es todo por ahora.
gracias a todos por sus comentarios.

 Feliz Navidad 

​


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Preciosas fotos Natty !!!!*

Las del Parque Miraflores las "trasladaré" al thread del mismo... están maravillosas !!!! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Ah...! q linda es Lima y con sol lo es mas.

:cheers:


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

LIMALIMON!!!!!!!!!:cheers::cheers:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Excelenteeeeees... y si el sol hace que todo se vea mejor en la tarde aún más!


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

De las mejores fotos que he visto de Lima estan excelentes, graciasss!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La Rosa Nàutica ... se ve tan melancòlica, me encanta esa foto Naticx :colgate:


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Naths, me gustaron todas tus fotos! la primera y la segunda parte.. imagino que viene la tercera


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Excelente el paseo fotografico kay: ! Tienes buen ojo para la fotografia y tu sello/firma esta chevre . La segunda foto de la segunda tanta esta bien bonita.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que wenas fotos!!!


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Exrexnotex said:


> Excelente el paseo fotografico kay: ! Tienes buen ojo para la fotografia y tu sello/firma esta chevre . La segunda foto de la segunda tanta esta bien bonita.


Gracias  esa foto es una de mis favoritas.



Lucuma said:


> Naths, me gustaron todas tus fotos! la primera y la segunda parte.. imagino que viene la tercera


mmmm tengo más fotos.. voy a ver si rescato algunas para hacer una tercera parte 



Gracias a todos por sus comentarios  y Feliz Navidad  :cheers:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

muy lindas tus fotos naths  felicitaciones por el thread


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

gracias por las tomas cheers doctora!
la foto q mas me gusto ,,es la del parque "tradiciones"..la tranquilidad, el sol, el verde.....como para echarse una siestecilla.

(ojala le hayas tomado tb a "la richi" y sus barsitos de alfrente jejeje, en tu recorrido x ciudad )


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

están lindísimas tus fotos nati!


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Me encanto ese edificio en forma de cuchilla de las primeras fotos...
Ese crepes & waffles es una división de Starbucks o algo así? (disculpen la ignorancia )
Dra. naths mis tremendas felicitaciones y bueno que tengas una bonita navidad kay:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

^^ Nop, es una franquicia colombiana, hace tiempo quiero ir así que me alegra que inauguren un local más cerca.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Otro Crepes en Lima. 

Están chéveres tus fotos, Naths!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> ^^ Nop, es una franquicia colombiana, hace tiempo quiero ir así que me alegra que inauguren un local más cerca.


*Naty: están preciosas tus fotos. 
Robert, justo ayer que estuve tomando mi cafecito en San Antonio veo que al frente van a inaugurar otro Crepes, lo primero que se me vino a la mente fue quién tendría la franquicia y pensé que a lo mejor Gastón Acurio, pero gracias a tí me entero que no es así. 
Miraflorino, el árbol de Navidad que has pegado de la rotonda del Centro de Miraflores creo que fue de la navidad del 2006?*


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> ^^ Nop, es una franquicia colombiana, hace tiempo quiero ir así que me alegra que inauguren un local más cerca.


hasta ahora no has ido al crepes??? hno: mal ah! jajaja.. es deli deberias ir PRONTO! jajaja! todo ahi es deli, aunque io siempre pido mi clásico Crepe Frutos del Bosque 

ah, y Lia tiene razón, la foto que puso Dodi es de Navidad 2006, el año pasado el árbol de navidad tenía colgados a Mickey y Minnie Mouse 

Saludos!


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

me gusta la mafalda de las fotos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Marbella es un Conjunto Habitacional bastante agradable...*

La verdad me sorprende algunos comentarios de foristas en que le dan palo a Marbella... Yo veo un Conjunto Habitacional muy funcional,con edificios bien delineados,bien pintados,con espacios amplios para estacionamiento,áreas verdes y recreación,sumado al "plus" de tener una linda vista al Océano Pacífico (que ya quisieran tenerla tantos edificios de lujo de Surco,Monterrico,La Molina,etc...).... Quizás el pequeño barrio de la Medalla Milagrosa,que empezó como una barriada pobre y poco a poco está en proceso de ir remodelándose,como que es el vecino "poco grato" para Marbella,pues prácticamente es su puerta de entrada y salida hacia el distrito de Magdalena del Mar,pero fuera de esa "vecindad",yo encuentro que Marbella es un Conjunto Habitacional bastante pasable,de clase media típica (me parece un tanto fuera de lugar de calificarla de "barrio obrero",pues muy pocos obreros en Lima pueden darse el lujo de tener departamentos similares) y en síntesis,la verdad que no le encuentro absolutamente nada feo ni desagradable ni huachafo ni de mal gusto a Marbella... Al contrario,lo encuentro agradable,tranquilo,armónico...


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

a lo lejos se ve que están trabajando.. parte del Proyecto Costa Verde










Dodi, ya que tocas en el asunto dime, este terreno esta a nivel del mar o esta sobre los acantilados, me parece un area estupenda para proyectos inmobiliarios, cuando vaya a Lima me daré una vuelta por ese lugar, no lo conozco... y gracias, tus explicaciones me sacaron muchas dudas


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Miraflorino said:


> La verdad me sorprende algunos comentarios de foristas en que le dan palo a Marbella... Yo veo un Conjunto Habitacional muy funcional,con edificios bien delineados,bien pintados,con espacios amplios para estacionamiento,áreas verdes y recreación,sumado al "plus" de tener una linda vista al Océano Pacífico (que ya quisieran tenerla tantos edificios de lujo de Surco,Monterrico,La Molina,etc...).... Quizás el pequeño barrio de la Medalla Milagrosa,que empezó como una barriada pobre y poco a poco está en proceso de ir remodelándose,como que es el vecino "poco grato" para Marbella,pues prácticamente es su puerta de entrada y salida hacia el distrito de Magdalena del Mar,pero fuera de esa "vecindad",yo encuentro que Marbella es un Conjunto Habitacional bastante pasable,de clase media típica (me parece un tanto fuera de lugar de calificarla de "barrio obrero",pues muy pocos obreros en Lima pueden darse el lujo de tener departamentos similares) y en síntesis,la verdad que no le encuentro absolutamente nada feo ni desagradable ni huachafo ni de mal gusto a Marbella... Al contrario,lo encuentro agradable,tranquilo,armónico...



saludos dodi 

estoy de acuerdo en tus comentarios me recuerdan a muchos multihabitacionales de la epoca que se construyeron en todo el pais ...

Lastima con los comentarios desmedidos de algunos hno: ... pero en fin yo lo veo bien pintado y con jardines cuidados ...


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

A mi si me parece feo Marbella, lo siento pero es mi opinion siempre me han parecido feas las medianeras o paredes laterales como quieran decirles y si mi calculo no me falla ese conjunto tiene paredes laterales apuntando hacia el mar, además tomando en cuenta su ubicación sería muy interesante comprarlos y desarrollar algun proyecto más adecuado para aprovechar la vista al mar, además que edificios con terrazas y balcones en la zona serian maravillosos ya que esos edificios no me parecen que aprovechen ampliamente su cercania al mar, es mi humilde opinion. yo los tiraría abajo y haria edificios que aprovechen realmente su ubicación (solo para aclarar, tomando en cuenta que los hizo ENACE y con solo ver los acabados, puedo casi asegurar que es un conjunto habitacional para la "Clase Obrera" en terminos tecnicos para estrato medio a medio - bajo.)


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Ya quisieran los obreros en Lima vivir en Marbella !!!!*

Técnicamente cualquier edificio de los malecones de Miraflores pueden ser para clase obrera en Escandinavia...pero en Lima no... lo mismo pasa con Marbella,que es un conjunto habitacional para gente de clase media trabajadora...


Anlysixth said:


> A mi si me parece feo Marbella, lo siento pero es mi opinion siempre me han parecido feas las medianeras o paredes laterales como quieran decirles y si mi calculo no me falla ese conjunto tiene paredes laterales apuntando hacia el más, además tomando en cuenta su ubicación sería muy interesante comprarlos y desarrollar algun proyecto más adecuado para aprovechar la vista al mar, además que edificios con terrazas y balcones en la zona serian maravillosos ya que esos edificios no me parecen que aprovechen ampliamente su cercania al mar, es mi humilde opinion. yo los tiraría abajo y haria edificios que aprovechen realmente su ubicación (solo para aclarar, tomando en cuenta que los hizo ENACE y con solo ver los acabados, puedo casi asegurar que es un conjunto habitacional para la "Clase Obrera" en terminos tecnicos para estrato medio a medio - bajo.)


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Miraflorino said:


> Técnicamente cualquier edificio de los malecones de Miraflores pueden ser para clase obrera en Escandinavia...pero en Lima no... lo mismo pasa con Marbella,que es un conjunto habitacional para gente de clase media trabajadora...


DODI justo eso iva a poner ... para los obreros en inglaterra quiza...

Pucha ojala tuvieramos proyectos asi para los obreros del peru je je 

Hay que ubicarse un poco en el lugar y espacio geopolitico que es nuestra patria ...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

mangolight said:


> a mi tampoco me agrada mucho este complejo, sin querer menospreciar a nadie por siaca. Nose si fue la idea hacer un conjuto habitacional para la clase obrera, si fue asi creo que cumple con su cometido, simple, funciona, y con toda seguridad deve haber sido muy barato construirlo. Ahora si fue lo contrario pues me parece un terreno mal aprovechado. De cualquier manera tiene una vista espectacular.
> 
> Saludos.


En realidad siempre tus comentarios tienen un buen transfondo. Naths mismo coloca en su post que fue un "`plan habitacional" del gobierno de su època. Por lo tanto si fue concebido para la clase trabajadora y para proveer de vivienda a quienes podìan aplicar en este proyecto.

A mi no me gusta, pero no porque me parezca feo, si no porque muchas veces no solo es el gobierno el llamado a hacer mejoras en estas áreas. Sus habitantes deben unirse y formar una asociaciòn de copropietarios para formular y acordar la mejora de ciertas áreas.




koko cusco said:


> saludos dodi
> 
> estoy de acuerdo en tus comentarios me recuerdan a muchos multihabitacionales de la epoca que se construyeron en todo el pais ...
> 
> Lastima con los comentarios desmedidos de algunos hno: ... pero en fin yo lo veo bien pintado y con jardines cuidados ...



Yo no veo comentarios desmedidos de nadie. Muchos de los que dicen gustarles mucho el proyecto, piensan que a los que no nos gusta queremos menospreciarlo. Pero ellos mismos tienen toda la libertad de decir en otros lados que les parece feo algo y lo hacen. A veces hay que tener un poco de tolerancia no solo hacia lo que creemos está bien. La comunidad es así y acá todo está dentro de lo correcto.



Anlysixth said:


> A mi si me parece feo Marbella, lo siento pero es mi opinion siempre me han parecido feas las medianeras o paredes laterales como quieran decirles y si mi calculo no me falla ese conjunto tiene paredes laterales apuntando hacia el más, además tomando en cuenta su ubicación sería muy interesante comprarlos y desarrollar algun proyecto más adecuado para aprovechar la vista al mar, además que edificios con terrazas y balcones en la zona serian maravillosos ya que esos edificios no me parecen que aprovechen ampliamente su cercania al mar, es mi humilde opinion. yo los tiraría abajo y haria edificios que aprovechen realmente su ubicación (solo para aclarar, tomando en cuenta que los hizo ENACE y con solo ver los acabados, puedo casi asegurar que es un conjunto habitacional para la "Clase Obrera" en terminos tecnicos para estrato medio a medio - bajo.)





Miraflorino said:


> Técnicamente cualquier edificio de los malecones de Miraflores pueden ser para clase obrera en Escandinavia...pero en Lima no... lo mismo pasa con Marbella,que es un conjunto habitacional para gente de clase media trabajadora...





koko cusco said:


> DODI justo eso iva a poner ... para los obreros en inglaterra quiza...
> 
> Pucha ojala tuvieramos proyectos asi para los obreros del peru je je
> 
> Hay que ubicarse un poco en el lugar y espacio geopolitico que es nuestra patria ...


Dodi, has tomado a mal lo que ha dichoi Anly y él no ha hecho mas que ratificar justamente lo que la misma Naths ha colocado. El gobierno de la época formuló esto como un "plan habitacional". ESte tipo de proyectos de los ministerios de vivienda no son para personas de clase media alta. Son para la clase trabajadora pero de niveles mas bajos en su capacidad de compra de vivienda.

NO hay nada ofensivo en eso, quizà su referencia directa hacia la estrategia socialista del bien comùn... pero ellos mantienen sociedades de nivel estandar ya que la riqueza es distribuida por el gobierno. En este caso específico no fue así.

Por último, el complejo no es feo. Pero al faltarle la modernidad puede pasar casi desapercibido. Además lo han acorralado viviendas que no son para nada agraciadas. Las elevaciones laterales no fueron concebidas para que se disfrute de la vista. Fueron al parecer colocadas muchas de ellas para aprovechar el espacio.

La idea de Anly de hechar eso abajo no me parece en cambio. Lo que si creo que sería interesante es la preocupaciòn de sus propios habitantes para hacer mejoras en términos de decoraciòn exterior, plantas, pintura. Esperar que el gobierno o el municipio lo haga es mas complicado.

En todo caso esto es un foro de debate urbano y arquitectónico. Las diferencias de opiniones enriquecen, es el feeling de este foro y los arquitectos como mango y yo solo hacemos comentarios y los defendemos desde un criterio profesional.

Con respecto a los acabados.... hay departamentos en alquiler que no se ven del todo mal este es el link para que vean los interiores http://www.evisos.com.pe/alquiler-i...ilo-departamento-amueblado-marbella-lima-peru No pongo fotos para no molestar a la creadora de este thread ni para tergiversar lo que ya han tergiversado ....


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bueno, en todo caso es mucho mejor que la "vivienda social" que tenemos hoy en día de micro depas de 60 metros, con diseños y distribuciones mucho peores.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Vane de Rosas said:


> La idea de Anly de hechar eso abajo no me parece en cambio. Lo que si creo que sería interesante es la preocupaciòn de sus propios habitantes para hacer mejoras en términos de decoraciòn exterior, plantas, pintura. Esperar que el gobierno o el municipio lo haga es mas complicado.


Ahora que te leo me parece que sí sería interesante realizarse una total reingenieria al proyecto, obviamente tendría que ser iniciativa de quienes viven ahí, por ejemplo el techo de marbella se ve muy feo desde el malecon, capaz podría hacerse algo no sé un roof garden???










Además unos balconcitos reemplazando esa feas medianeras que dan cara al mar le darían mayor valor a las propiedades y las harian menos feitas. Y para terminar llenarlo de arboles grandes que oculten un poco las paredes tan simples que poseen.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Anlysixth said:


> Ahora que te leo me parece que sí sería interesante realizarse una total reingenieria al proyecto, obviamente tendría que ser iniciativa de quienes viven ahí, por ejemplo el techo de marbella se ve muy feo desde el malecon, capaz podría hacerse algo no sé un roof garden???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pues si hay un paisajista en el foro fácil colaboramos con ideas sobre el tema. Hay detalles que irían mas con esa proximidad al mar y lo bello que deben ser los atardeceres desde los depas que tienen vista.

El roof garden es algo que va a necesitar de mucho cuidado. Quizá un poco de plantas que no necesiten un cuidado excesivo, caso contrario se perderían muy rápido.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Plan habitacional para clase media....*

En realidad sólo resalté que éste tipo de Conjuntos Habitacionales no son para obreros (por lo menos en lo referente a Lima)...para mi un obrero es precisamente un obrero de construcción,de esos que los vemos en los andamios,tarrajeando ó construyendo edificios..pues en Lima,dudo que esos obreros puedan vivir en un Conjunto Habitacional de las características que tiene Marbella...es un "Plan Habitacional",como lo fueron Las Torres de San Borja,Las Torres de Limatambo,etc... pero siempre orientadas hacia familias de clase media trabajadora (obviamente no hacia familias de clase media alta acomodada,que pueden acceder a departamentos en edificios más exclusivos),eso es todo lo que señalé...el problema con Marbella y que "visualmente" juega mucho en su contra,es tener como vecino al barrio popular de La Vírgen Milagrosa,que es anterior a Marbella... Yo conozco bien esa zona,pues en los años 70s. (cuando todavía ni se pensaba construir Marbella),tenía un amigo que vivía en el Malecón Bernales y ya existía la Vírgen Milagrosa,que en esos años era un mini asentamiento humano... poco a poco se ha ido remodelando,aunque todavía tiene un visual de "barrio emergente"... y eso quizás le resta puntos a Marbella... si todo ese Malecón Bernales estuviera lleno de edificios de 10 pisos y no existiera La Vírgen Milagrosa,estén por seguros,que más de un forista que no termina de convencerle Marbella,la vería con otros ojos y hasta quizás la calificarían de "espectacular" con su maravillosa vista al Pacífico ...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Miraflorino said:


> En realidad sólo resalté que éste tipo de Conjuntos Habitacionales no son para obreros (por lo menos en lo referente a Lima)...para mi un obrero es precisamente un obrero de construcción,de esos que los vemos en los andamios,tarrajeando ó construyendo edificios..pues en Lima,dudo que esos obreros puedan vivir en un Conjunto Habitacional de las características que tiene Marbella...es un "Plan Habitacional",como lo fueron Las Torres de San Borja,Las Torres de Limatambo,etc... pero siempre orientadas hacia familias de clase media trabajadora (obviamente no hacia familias de clase media alta acomodada,que pueden acceder a departamentos en edificios más exclusivos),eso es todo lo que señalé...el problema con Marbella y que "visualmente" juega mucho en su contra,es tener como vecino al barrio popular de La Vírgen Milagrosa,que es anterior a Marbella... Yo conozco bien esa zona,pues en los años 70s. (cuando todavía ni se pensaba construir Marbella),tenía un amigo que vivía en el Malecón Bernales y ya existía la Vírgen Milagrosa,que en esos años era un mini asentamiento humano... poco a poco se ha ido remodelando,aunque todavía tiene un visual de "barrio emergente"... y eso quizás le resta puntos a Marbella... si todo ese Malecón Bernales estuviera lleno de edificios de 10 pisos y no existiera La Vírgen Milagrosa,estén por seguros,que más de un forista que no termina de convencerle Marbella,la vería con otros ojos y hasta quizás la calificarían de "espectacular" con su maravillosa vista al Pacífico ...


estoy de acuerdo ...

y me queda la duda no seria mucho contraste despues de hacer esas terrazas con plantas ... como se veria eso al lado de la virgen milagrosaaa??


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

koko cusco said:


> estoy de acuerdo ...
> 
> y me queda la duda no seria mucho contraste despues de hacer esas terrazas con plantas ... como se veria eso al lado de la virgen milagrosaaa??


Medalla Milagrosa es la que debe ser punto de reflexiòn para las entidades de vivienda y urbanismo de la zona.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

solo queria agradecer a todos los que comentaron en este thread... sabia que me enfrentaba a la critica por subir las fotos.. pero se agradece  
A todos, GRACIAS!


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Cambiando de tema, algunas fotos que encontré:

EDIFICIO INTERBANK
abril 2007


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos Naticx, la 1ra muestra un àngulo que antes no habìa visto del Interbank, tambien me ha gustado mucho la ùltima foto Salu2


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Has sido muy valiente Naty !!!!*

Pues la mayoría de los foristas no suelen mostrar los lugares donde viven,sean la cuadra,la casa,el edificio,la quinta ò el conjunto habitacional donde viven,pues temen críticas que nunca faltan... Cuando yo postée mi calle,no faltó un forista que dijo que las casas de mi calle (pensando que una de esas casas era la mía),escribió "qué casas tan descuidadas !!!"... y sinceramente si bien son casas que ya tienen sus 50,60 y hasta 70 años a cuestas,pues casi todas están bien cuidadas (incluída la mía),pero bueno,es parte de la libertad de expresión... cuando ví que pusiste Marbella,sabía que más de un forista pues iba a buscar defectos,incluso defectos inexistentes,pero bueno.... es parte del "show business" y tú eres una persona valiente y alturada... felicitaciones !!!!... me ha dado mucho gusto conocerte personalmente !!!!.... fue una linda sorpresa !!!! :banana:


dra.naths said:


> solo queria agradecer a todos los que comentaron en este thread... sabia que me enfrentaba a la critica por subir las fotos.. pero se agradece
> A todos, GRACIAS!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Qué bonito ver a ese clásico llamado "Torre Interbank" desde otros ángulos y mostrando eso que se llama "el detalle". Edificio chato pero con una gracia única.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

roberto_vp said:


> Bueno, en todo caso es mucho mejor que la "vivienda social" que tenemos hoy en día de micro depas de 60 metros, con diseños y distribuciones mucho peores.


^^ A eso le llamas micro depas?? Jeje acabo de enterarme que Imagina está lanzando depas de... creanlo... no es una broma... 28 metros cuadrados!!!! Tengo que ser valiente en decirles que yo vivo en uno de 36 m, yo vivo sólo con mi mamá y de verdad que nos incomodamos, no me explico cómo hace la vecina (que vive en uno igual) para vivir con sus dos hijas mas sus dos sobrinas y un pariente que viene de vez en cuando...hno: hno:



dra.naths said:


> Cambiando de tema, algunas fotos que encontré:


Las encontraste?? porque tienen tu sello, en todo caso estás bromeando y las tomaste tú, eso es lo que supongo


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

dannyhighrise said:


> Las encontraste?? porque tienen tu sello, en todo caso estás bromeando y las tomaste tú, eso es lo que supongo


son mías, solo que son del 2007, pensé que las había perdido cuando formatearon mi pc, por eso puse 'las encontre'.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

dra.naths said:


> ya existe SALVEMOS BARRANCO, pero por lo d las obras del Metropolitano
> 
> 
> y si, es una buena idea eso de crear conciencia.. alguien que nos financie esta buena obra?


Pucha, entonces otra idea???


----------



## GASTÓN -BS AS (Jul 27, 2008)

*CHEVR*

BIEN


dra.naths said:


> como ya estoy de vacaciones decidi salir por ahi a tomar fotos, asi que las ire poniendo en este thread.
> 
> para empezar, sali por Miraflores, y tome el Mirabus aprovechando que cielo celeste de Lima en verano
> 
> ...


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios en este thread.. Gaston, curiosamente quoteaste el post con el que abrí este thread... y éste será el último post (con fotos) del thread.. así que espero que les guste! 

la última limonada del verano
algo de todo en mi última semana de vacaciones

hospital victor larco herrera.










outsiders. arte interno.














































puericultorio perez aranibar.










malecón bernales.










san martín.



















hacia el malecón.









































































hacia miraflores.






































hospital dos de mayo. [2dM]










parque historia de la medicina peruana.










y con esto, se acabó [hasta mis próximas vacaciones]


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Las de Miraflores me encantaron! 

Todas están bravazas!!  Qué paja pasar el verano así jeje yo no he podido salir a tomar fotos casi.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

wow naths que fotos increibles te felicito me encantaron exelente trabajo me encanta este thread felicitaciones


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow Naths! tus ultimas fotos si qeu estan chevereees!! 

cada ves tomas mejores fotos, que bueno!!! como te dijieron, de hecho que eeeevolucionaste!!

una pena que ya no tendremos fotos hasta julio -_-


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Bueno Naths, ya te lo habia dicho, estan chvrs!, sobre todo las de MIraflores.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Qué bueno que ya se va el verano (pero el calor persiste...)
Muy buenas tus fotos, dra.naths; gracias a ti he visto las torres de la iglesia de Miraflores con todos sus detalles.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que bonitas fotos oye! la del hospital 2 de mayo te quedo genial.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Oye Naths, en serio, tus últimas fotos están bravazas! En especial me gustó la de la Bajada Armendáriz. Qué pena que ya no veremos más fotos tuyas hasta julio...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Excelentes tomas, gusta mucho este thread.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Este es el portal (si no me equivoco) que sale en la película diarios de motocicleta...

Excelentes fotos Naths, cada día mejores sobre todo las panorámicas.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ohh!!! muy buenas fotos Niña del ayer ... xD ... digo Naticx del Perù, què pena no haberte acompañado, pero las fotos estan taaaaaaan buenas que quizàs debiò ser asì.
Por cierto, esta bien divertido el nuevo sello de tus fotos 

Salu2 y a ver si pa la prox hacemos el recorrido de aventura extrema ...Jajajaja!!!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Te quedaron muy buenas las fotos Naths!!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Viendo de nuevo tus fotos, las del malecón me han traído muchas cosas a la cabeza, te odio! Jajajaja meeeentera, están lindas. 

Es bravazo sentarte ahí y ver el atardecere, y luego sentir el airecito de la noche.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos, Naths ! Especialmente las de Miraflores, la mejor manera de matar el tiempo en clase , keep them coming !


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

LINDAS FOTOS NATHS!!! TU LIMA LIMONADA SE VE MUY BIEN...


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Increibeles fotos todas me encantaron!!! Las de Miraflores son realmente lindas


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

WWWOWOWOWW COMO ME PERDI ESTE THREAD ESTA ESPECTACULAR


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Primera vez que veo fotos del larco herrera... Buenas fotos nathy, el sello de seguridad (la mariposita), muy innovador !


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Y por cierto, nos tienes màs fotos no???


ya lo había olvidado.. pero ya que Limeñito subió sus fotos del Centro (incluyendo la de los 4 perros).. subiré las fotos del día que conocí al Señor de Sipán 



Exposición
Tumbas Reales del Señor de Sipán
Lima, Mayo 2009

entrando al Salón Dorado para la charla inicial




















algunos detalles del salón


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

ahora si, después de la charla...

el Señor de Sipán
(y su tesorito)

una réplica de las Tumbas

















el detalle del techo del salón donde está la exposición










siguiendo con la expo

































































bueno, esas son todas las fotos de mi encuentro con el Señor de Sipán...
luego subiré las demás de aquel día.








​


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos Dra. naths! Muy hermoso el Salón Dorado!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

El Señor de Sipán y su tesorito ... :lol: ... Muy buenas fotos Nathx 
Por cierto el salòn donde estaba la expo es El Salòn Tupac Amaru.

Salu2 :colgate:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Están chéveres tus fotos, Naths. Qué interesante la exposición del Señor de Sipán, me hubiera gustado ir. En fin, para la próxima.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos Doctora!!!!! me encantaron gracias por subirlas estan kay:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Si hay nuevas fotos, serìa ocasiòn de actualizar el thread, ¿no?


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Hermosísimo el Salón Dorado !!!*

Gracias por las fotos Natty !!!!


dra.naths said:


> ya lo había olvidado.. pero ya que Limeñito subió sus fotos del Centro (incluyendo la de los 4 perros).. subiré las fotos del día que conocí al Señor de Sipán
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Miraflores adorado, extraño mis caminatas por Pardo temprano de ma►4ana.

saludos


----------



## RINRIN (Jun 22, 2010)

*alguien tendra fotos del conjunto habitacional marbella en sus inicios? o de como era antes?.

gracias*


----------

